# Sat 129



## Card46 (Apr 12, 2005)

Have a 1000.2 . When I do a check switch 119 is in port 1, 110 is in port 2 but nothing in port 3. Do I have the dish pointed wrong?


----------



## harmil2 (Nov 22, 2003)

Card46 said:


> Have a 1000.2 . When I do a check switch 119 is in port 1, 110 is in port 2 but nothing in port 3. Do I have the dish pointed wrong?


If you are on the West coast, especially the Pacific Northwest, your dish is not going to pick up 129 without losing signal 2-3 times an hour due to wobbly sat that is scheduled to be replaced in December of this year last I heard. Anyone got an update when Ceil 2 will launch?

I am on the Oregon coast and needed a separate dish pointed at 129 to get a good signal and show up on checkswitch. 18-24" dishes didn't do the job. Had to have a local guy intall a d tube 30" dish. Now I get only 1-2 brief video dropouts a day. When Ceil 2 goes to 129 the smaller dishes and one oval dish setups will probably work fine, not until.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

See the thread Ciel-2 Launch Delayed? for updates on the Ciel-2 launch.

If you are in Arizona (based on your avatar), you probably just need to have the dish aimed properly, which is a difficult job because of the problems with the satellite. But there could be other problems if this is a new install.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Cover the two outside LNBs and see if you are still picking up 119 on the center LNB. If not, then your dish is aimed wrong.


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm north of Seattle; installing a separate 30" dish for 129 eliminated all drop-outs for me. Without it, there were so many signal losses that I couldn't even follow the plot and character development on the typical MonsterHD zombie movie!


----------



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

I have been going through the frustrating drop-outs too - for too long now; however have a line of site that looks questionable and will be obstructed in the future by trees (it's been 5 years now). I was told by a Dish installer this past Saturday that my drop-outs are probably worse due to this (line of site) but everything I read here indicates otherwise. I never had drop-out issues until HD was installed last year (HD drop-outs only). This installer came out to install 2 612's for me so that I could have HD in all of my rooms. I'm glad he was honest, in that if I did lose my line of site within the 2 years (having to re-up my contract) I would be liable, not Dish. I don't need HD that BAD in my bedrooms.

So what should I do? Maybe I should try a larger dish (I am currently using 2 because they couldn't use the 1000 - isn't that bigger?) by using a 30" dish. Why can't a Dish installer do this? Do they just have the smaller dishes in their inventory? I know I have trees that will grow into my line of site one day, but until then I'm wondering if I can improve this issue? I understand that the new sat went up but I am skeptical that this will work. At this point I can't complain to Dish because they tell me I may just be losing my line of site (which I don't buy right now)... If a tree is in the way.. it's in the way... not selectively for HD.

Where would I find a large dish like this and are they pricey? Also... years ago I installed my own dish but that was back in the day when there was only 1 or 2 sats it was reading from ... NOT 3! What's the best way to find the signal with not having to call Dish and make my family suffer through days of troubleshooting? Think I saw a signal reader (or something like that) at Radio Shack...

I just can't go to cable (yuk)... hopefully I'll be out of my house by the time the line of site is really being obstructed.

Oh, and 1 other question, while I'm on a roll... does Dish install on roofs? I'm wondering if this is where I need to go.... all they installers have done in the past is look from my deck (which believe it or not, is significantly lower than my roof)


----------



## Todd Nicholson (Jan 7, 2007)

The problem with the signal dropouts is the satellite itself (129) . Once the new Ceil-2 satellite replaces it in about a month, the issue should be resolved. Most all the HD (except for a few on the 110 bird) are on this bird. You don't see these drop outs on SD (they're on 119) and your local HD (on 110). I would personally just wait another month.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Agreed ... we're close enough to Ciel-2 in use that patience is needed.
(The only reason not to wait for Ciel-2 is if one's locals are on 61.5°.)


----------

